# MFR New Holland Loaders ?



## RoundMan (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone know who makes New Holland & Nortrac FEL ?
I have tried New Holland & Nortrac but got no results
They look like Quicke but ?
The reason is I can get a nice NH FEL 270 & was wanting to install 
on a Foton 404 4x4
I think it can be done with designing/making attach plates, etc., but I was hoping the mfr. might already have these on hand
Thanks, DAVID


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I can't be sure, but I think the new Nortrac is a Foton! I think it all depends on the year and the Horse power whether it is made by Foton or Jinma, from what I gather.


----------

